
An Ohio Startup Rebuilds Lives One Piece of Fried Chicken at a Time - danso
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/06/28/an-ohio-startup-rebuilds-lives-one-piece-of-fried-chicken-at-a-time-218896
======
loganfrederick
I’m very glad to see this article reach the homepage of Hacker News.

I met Joe DeLoss while I was studying at Ohio State and he was working at
Lutheran Social Services (mentioned in the article). He is the real deal as a
social entrepreneur.

He has been studying and working on the problem of employing the homeless and
those with criminal records for well over a decade now. This was not an
overnight success but took many years of tweaking his approach and optimizing
between all his goals (a viable business model that could provide employment
for the disenfranchised).

With Hot Chicken Takeover, he finally found the right business that had a
product that had a wide appeal and could be provided by those he wanted to
help. His career has been inspiring to follow and made him a hit in the
Columbus, OH community.

------
Animats
San Francisco has a place like that, but upscale: Delancy Street Restaurant,
in South Beach.[1] It's a retraining facility for ex-cons, operating since
1991. It's also an excellent restaurant. I recommend the chicken.

[1]
[http://www.delanceystreetfoundation.org/enterrestaurant.php](http://www.delanceystreetfoundation.org/enterrestaurant.php)

~~~
azundo
They also run Crossroads Cafe in SoMA if you're looking for something less
fancy or just want to grab a coffee.

------
gringoDan
Wow. When I worked for a couple of months in Columbus, Hot Chicken Takeover
was the most popular restaurant in town (that's not an exaggeration). They
sold out of their chicken every single day. I had no idea it also had this
social component. Great stuff.

------
forgotmysn
how is this a start-up?

